

A faster, more flexible GitHub Enterprise - ins0
https://github.com/blog/1918-a-faster-more-flexible-github-enterprise

======
peteretep
Is it still a bazillion times more expensive than BitBucket?

~~~
FireBeyond
$5,000 per 20 users per year.

